# Help on uncovered engine bay clean?



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Ive fitted my induction kit for my engine and now I cannot fit my engine cover, which as you can see below make the engine look a lot more "enginey". Ive cleaned and dressed the engine before but with the cover on which helps hide all the leccy bits and sensors etc!



underneath is very oily and mucky no obvs some APC/degreaser etc and some good old fashioned elbow grease will be needed but any tips of the trade etc would be awesome!

Soooo... help, advice and a few pointers needed please?


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone???


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

You can always get a audi tts engine cover and fixings if you wanted to hide it a bit.


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

Cover the alternator and coil packs with some saran wrap or a plastic bag and you should be good to go - I've done many of these engine bays in the same manner without issue


----------

